# My Homemade Glass Terrarium project



## Osmo (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey guys, so I decided to try making my own terrerium snce i work at a glass factory. Heres what I needed to get started:

1 Tube of Aquarium grade Silicon
1 roll of masking tape
3 pieces of 10x10" 6mm (1/4") Clear Glass. 1 piece having 4 flat polished edges and 2 pieces only having the top edge polished
2 pieces of 9.5x10" 6mm (1/4") Clear Glass both with the top edge (9.5" top) flat polished.
1 piece of 10x10" 10mm (3/8") Clear Glass with a large center hole cut out in a waterjet and vent holes.
1 Cutout to cover the hole on top with vent holes.

Here is my first attempt. i am letting it set right now and then I will be trimming the silicon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Osmo (Oct 24, 2012)

Here are some new pictures with the top on. I used 6mm glass 10x10 flat polished all edges then I made a program for the waterjet to cut out the center of the top. Then I made a 8,5x8,5 square flat polished it and put a bunch of 3/16" holes in it to act as ventilation. i then put 8 rubber pads on the outside edge of the 8.5x8.5" piece so it can sit right on top making it inescapable for larger specimens and sits nicely on top without glass to glass contact. 

i will eventually find a wooden handle to put on top in the center hole so i can pick it up easier. Overall i did a sloppy job but it was my first time. Next one I will use much smaller beads of silicone. I didnt realize how strong it was and used wayyyy to much esp since i dont plan to use water so water seal isnt important.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 24, 2012)

Super cool. I want an order of 250 by this weekend. ; )


----------



## Peter Parker (Oct 24, 2012)

Bro that is sick? how did you polish the edges? How did you drill those air holes with out shattering the glass? you can PM me if you don't want anyone knowing, I wont tell anybody.


----------



## Osmo (Oct 24, 2012)

ConcreteWeb said:


> Bro that is sick? how did you polish the edges? How did you drill those air holes with out shattering the glass? you can PM me if you don't want anyone knowing, I wont tell anybody.


I work at a glass fabrication facility. We have a waterjet and glass drill. Anyone can get it done if you look around for one. I write the CAD programs for the waterjet so i just went down while everyone was on lunch and made it all myself. The polished edges are done by a big machine. As for how the glass gets drilled without cracking, lots of water and special bits.

The polished edges arent necessary. i just wanted to make it pretty lol.

This project can be done by anyone with just regular glass without polished edges. You can order it from anyone who supplies glass. The top can be made without glass by just using wood and screen or wood and a piece of glass and have a drop on top.

---------- Post added 10-24-2012 at 08:04 PM ----------




MrCrackerpants said:


> Super cool. I want an order of 250 by this weekend. ; )


I would be tempted to make some for money if it wasnt so hard and expensive to ship glass. I could always make "make your own" kits that come with everything pre cut with a tube of silicone lol.

---------- Post added 10-24-2012 at 08:12 PM ----------

This is the top for my 30 gallon I made because it was impossible to keep the humidity up for the T.Stirmi I was going to house inside with just a screen top. Now its a breeze and he loves it. All swampy! The glass sits on top of the screen top.


----------



## Peter Parker (Oct 24, 2012)

There are a few CNC cutting companies around me for Acrilite, but your cage being all glass is like flying to Vegas and seeing all the personal ads floating everywhere. Awesome bro, Awesome.


----------



## nepenthes (Oct 24, 2012)

That's pretty legit looking. Its a shame those kinds of machines are spensive! Sounds kinda like a robotic plasma tabel (what I'm picturng in my ehead). And I bet people would pay for sets or even lids like you've made. What I would do is just make a post and when you've had 5 people ask for custom lids or tank "sets" you cut em one day. Idk those look too nice to no want too buy. I hope you make more. Haha sorry I'm just ramblin.

But if you have more glass you've made like that I wanna see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Peter Parker (Oct 24, 2012)

@ nepenthes
I know right?.  you make the lids, buy huge rolls of bubble wrap at walmart. Osmo could be racking up some dough


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Oct 31, 2012)

Very, very nice, OP. I like that top, too.


----------

